# Temporary Storing Question



## Grower_Dude (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello and thank you for reading my question.

For bud that I plan to keep for a long time, I use vacuum sealed mason jars stored in a cool, dark place.

Once I open a jar however, I store it in a lidded pyrex dish. Since I am a light smoker (about an ounce every four to six months) there is ample time for the quality to deteriorate.

I've been using DryMistat HumidiTubes to maintain the humidity inside the dish at 70%. It makes the mj look and smell better. It also smokes more smoothly. 

Is 70% humidity too high? Does doing this reduce the potency in any way?

Regards,

GD
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2008)

found this somewhere else for ya....good grower posted this and i had it saved.


			
				buzby (not from MP) said:
			
		

> The ideal temperature and humidity for storing marijuana is far different than that for cigars. Cigars do best at 70% RH and 70ºF. Marijuana does best at 15% RH and 40ºF.
> 
> If you keep your weed in airtight containers, the RH of the humidor doesn't matter. I've kept weed in my big cigar humidor for up to a year without much reduction in quality, but I keep it in vacuum-sealed canning jars, not zip locks.



hope it helps ya out. :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2008)

I just hang my girls by their toes in a room that's controlled @ 75+- degrees w/ a fan until the outside of the buds are dry then groom and  store in tupperware. I've never worried about humidity, just make sure they're completely dry on the outside w/ a bit of softness to the inside. Turn the buds and let air for a few minutes and repeat daily, humidity shouldn't be in your drying/curing equation.Or for an additional final step (in the past) I freeze them to wick the rest of the h2o away. I hope this helps more so then confuses, bud. Keeper Green!


----------



## Grower_Dude (Aug 13, 2008)

My concern has more to do with storage than with curing. For the latter, I air dry over 3-4 weeks, place into mason jars for a few days to guard against mold, and then vacuum seal the jars. When stored in a cool, dry place, everything seems perfect.

It is just once I open one of those jars, I find that, especially in the winter, that it dries out too quickly. 

15% RH is good information to know. I wonder if I can find a similar device to maintain that level...

I'll be storing my opened mason jars in the refrigerator from now on.

Best,

GD


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2008)

The cheapest thing i could find was like 70 bucks...not worth it.
if you burp em every now and then...that should help out the overall R/H of the buds. 
Over time it seems to me they would hold to what ever your overall house r/h is. i would think.


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 13, 2008)

could use sillica gel packs (like in beef jerky). if you store them still moist on the inside the sillica will help maintain the humidity after you open your air tight seal.


----------



## Grower_Dude (Aug 18, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea. Doesn't that introduce the potential for mold?

The HumidiTubes have some sort of silica gel in them I think. I've been given bags of old schwag, and after a few days in a covered glass dish with the HumidiTubes, the weed seems so much better: less harsh, richer aroma and etc.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> could use sillica gel packs (like in beef jerky). if you store them still moist on the inside the sillica will help maintain the humidity after you open your air tight seal.


 
so then wopuld this apply  by just throwin in silica packets in ur storage container wit ya weed and, voila... presto stay fresh bud? .  i'm gonna have to start eatin jerky an savin my silica packs out them or can u order silica packets any where or buy them in stores?


----------



## Grower_Dude (Aug 18, 2008)

I am not sure if I am violating the rules by posting this link. If so, please let me know:

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...&Product_code=HT101&category_code=humidifiers

I use these for weed that I move from long-term storage to storage during consumption.


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 18, 2008)

i reckon you could find them on the net somwhere. i know they put em in the jerkey bags to maintain a moisture level and i figgured they'd do the same for herb. and its bound to be cheaper than a humidor + its gotta be safe if we eat the jerky...... just dont eat the silica packs.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

Grower_Dude said:
			
		

> I am not sure if I am violating the rules by posting this link. If so, please let me know:
> 
> hxxp://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?screen=PROD&Store_code=ch&Product_code=HT101&category_code=humidifiers
> like this ^^^
> I use these for weed that I move from long-term storage to storage during consumption.


 
i believe when postin links to outside wesites?pages  not incorporated wit MP  edit the T's wit X's   most everyone knows the deal on that but i alway  put in the  "replace x's wit t's" thing when i do....


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i reckon you could find them on the net somwhere. i know they put em in the jerkey bags to maintain a moisture level and i figgured they'd do the same for herb. and its bound to be cheaper than a humidor + its gotta be safe if we eat the jerky...... just dont eat the silica packs.


 
like the jeff foxworthy here's ur sign skit. he talks of them silica packets lol   "you know someone had to have eaten them things once or they wouldnt have DO NOT EAT on the packs"  lol


----------

